# best price for oxygen absorbers?



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

does anyone have a good source for oxygen absorbers? good price etc? we were using the latter day saints, but they moved their warehouse else where!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I use a company called ULINE here in the US.
They are geared towards commercial sales and sell in bulk.
They also sell bags and rolls of bagging material which I use.

Mind you, I have no affiliation with them, only purchase from them.
Their prices are good, fast shipping and have a lot of products in bulk.
Have been using them for business and personal for around 25 years


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I use a company called ULINE here in the US,.
> They are geared towards commercial and sell in bulk.
> They also sell bags and rolls of bagging material which I use.
> 
> ...


thank you sir!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Let me add this, for me it is a one stop shop for these supplies.
I don't feel the need to nit pick over a few cents difference in costs when I can do one order and get fresh products in one shipment.
Their prices were always reasonable, I don't even do comparative shopping for these products anymore, waste of my time.
I just pick up their catalog look up what I need, then go on line and place order.
Yes it can all be done on line, but, I like thumbing through the paper pages, old fashion.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you giving up on the LDS church entirely? .... they can still toss in the 02 absorbers into a food order you place to be delivered ....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back in another incarnation as a jerky making person..think I bought a bucket of desiccants from these folks for some reason. Looks like they also have O2 absorbers. They treated me very good if you want to check them out before pulling the trigger on buying some. They are also the ones who said all I needed was the dessicants and not the absorbers..and he was sure right. One little jell pack kept the jerky high and dry. Saved me some money. They are also in Texas so they makes them mighty special ya know?
Oxygen Absorbers


----------

